# Reward offered for good pictures of rig removal activity offshore



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Spread the word with the offshore community, I'm offering a reward for anyone taking good pictures of a platform being removed offshore, if it shows the dynamite exploding, and soon after lots of floating, decent-sized snapper. A picture of the workboat doing the dynamiting, too. So lets load up those digital cameras, charge the battery, set the camera on the very highest image quality setting (maybe with time and date in the corner). We need to get these pictures out to the magazines, pronto. I'll print and frame a photo of your choice, from my collection of various fish species. 

If anyone has knowledge of the company doing the offshore work, or an offshore employee I could talk to, send me an IM. I will also be fishing off Sabine and then Port O'Connor all next week, if you know of rig removal work going on in those two areas.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Just go to the last remaining A52 rig. A and B are gone. They are about to blow C any day. We watched them pick up the top of A52-B with a huge crane and set the whole thing on a big barge.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll throw in a tacklebox of lures and stuff I don't need, to sweeten the deal...anybody able to visit the platform he's talking about, like tomorrow, with a decent digital camera? If so shoot 150 pictures of everything you can think of, if dynamite goes off. And I mean some close-ups after their dirty work is done...if the workboat crew is netting floating snapper, so much the better.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

That is 2cool for the 2coolers. I for one appreciate what you are doing!!!! I hope this gets a response and we can get the info highway all a buzz. Great work!!!!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

FYI Below is a link to some information specifically about the rig removal...in the plan, they recognize that they are going to kill and stun fish...

http://www.gomr.boemre.gov/PI/PDFImages/PLANS/30/31632.pdf

 
PROHIBITION OF TAKING FISH INJURED/KILLED DURING EXPLOSIVE-SEVERANCE ACTIVITIES: Under
the Magnuson-Stevens Fisheries Conservation and Management Act, 50 CFR 600.725 prohibits the
use of explosives to take reef fish in the Exclusive Economic Zone. Consequently, those involved in
removal operations must not take such stunned or killed fish on board their vessels. Should this
happen, they could be charged by the National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS) with violation of the
Act.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like Noble Energy of Houston is dynamiting the A-52 rigs....


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

check out this post, these guys where there on 8-27

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=365389

They might have some info for you.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I sent them an IM. I wanted to stress that cell phone pictures aren't magazine quality, so everybody interested borrow the best digital camera you can find and make sure it isn't set on low-quality Internet pics.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Destroying the best habitat in the name of environmental "progress"... change, definitely but NOT progress!

Without fishermen license $$ habitat will cost even more to the taxpayer. Fact will be that the rich life around the reefs will die off over time once the structure is removed.

I guess they think they're putting all those tax $$ to those "shovel ready" jobs. Of course they had to eliminate all the rigs, oil industry workers, and associated housing, hotel, food, helicopter and boat transport businesses, etc... 

Take the country in its worst economic condition and destroy jobs and spend taxes that people who are out of work can't even pay so those who can, pay more, and motivate more of those 47% or so who don't pay taxes to go totally on government (our) support.

Yea, that's change!

Sometimes I think about throwing my personal pride tothe wind, retiring on nothing and waiting on my government check. I can spend all my time looking for lures so I can keep fishing and live on the beach forsaking my skin to the sun because I choose to eat rather than avoid cancer. Heck, the government will pay my medical bills anyways, right? Just chop my body up and cast it to the seas when it has burned up.

Remember the country where anybody with some ambition, brains, and hard work can be a great success? Free enterprise and The American Way is being blown away with every newscast, every law those idiots send for the other idiot to sign. Their solution? Spend more money!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

I have some from last year but only shows the fish floating...thousands of them. dont have the actual dynamite blowing up, but a crewboat came over to the rig i was fishing and told us to come get some snapper.

The quality of pics is pretty good.

They are here
http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/...mplosion Near Corpus Christi Kills thousands/


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

So the reward is an undisclosed sum of money and a box of old lures?

What exactly are you trying to accomplish? 

Do you want structures to remain in place until they rust away? 

Do you want them removed by means other than explosives?

Do you want magical mermaids to net all the fish before the explosives cut the jacket legs?


----------



## txjwe (Jun 16, 2011)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> I have some from last year but only shows the fish floating...thousands of them. dont have the actual dynamite blowing up, but a crewboat came over to the rig i was fishing and told us to come get some snapper.
> 
> The quality of pics is pretty good.
> 
> ...


Wow! as you can see, that is a lot of fish...good pictures, hope you don't mind if I upload one.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

That is absolutely unbelievable!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Jesus Mary and Joseph, now that's what I'm talking about....


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you want structures to remain in place until they rust away? YES!!

Do you want them removed by means other than explosives? YES!!!
Do you want magical mermaids to net all the fish before the explosives cut the jacket legs? NO!!! I want to KISS a Mermaid a beautiful one!! GOD BLESS TEXAS!!!!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That would appear to be more than 200 snapper, which they claim is the usual snapper kill from dynamite offshore. I wonder what it did any kingfish nearby, besides lay them on the bottom in five seconds...


----------



## txjwe (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry for any confusion, that picture belongs to *2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish,* and not me.

I simply uploaded it from the photobucket link they posted. There are also several other pictures worth looking at from the link he posted.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

High Seas Drifter said:


> So the reward is an undisclosed sum of money and a box of old lures?
> 
> What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
> 
> ...


If your being serious: the answers are there is a reward the reward is to have a great structure and habit in place for a good amount of time for everyone to enjoy for years to come. Let them be in place or lay them over by cutting them to lay on the ocean floor in a safe fashion, and not kill thousands of reef fish not just snapper.

If you are being a smart arse:

Take it else where or send me a PM


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish

Is this out of Freeport? Water depth?


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

txjwe said:


> Sorry for any confusion, that picture belongs to *2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish,* and not me.
> 
> I simply uploaded it from the photobucket link they posted. There are also several other pictures worth looking at from the link he posted.


Yes, I took those pictures last year, it was about 25 miles out of Packery Channel. Not sure what rig was there and didnt see it blow up, but there were literally THOUSANDS of fish...

I dont remember the depth..


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Man get on youtube and search platform removal. There are some pics on one of videos that has a crew boat with a big pile of snapper and amberjack on the deck. When i say big I mean big. This has been going on for yrs.


----------



## FinHed (Feb 28, 2006)

That is failure by design, like so many of our big government activities. Its like driving down the road chasing a dime and throwing 50 dollar bills out the window. Cut them down and leave them on the bottom or light them up and leave them standing. They could even be put to use in some other capacity. The fish kill from blowing them down is unacceptable!


----------



## ronhamilton (Mar 2, 2011)

And I had to throw mine back this weekend.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll check out all the youtube videos...


----------



## NoPromises (Jul 20, 2010)

I've seen that "rig-killer" crane out there. It's huge -- you can see it for 20 miles. I didn't know what it was doing, though, or I would have followed it.


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

After a few emails Texas Fish an Game is gonna do a article on the rig removal. Any opinions pictures experience s would really help. They complained a little about lack of interests from the offshore community . Send to [email protected]


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

High Seas Drifter said:


> So the reward is an undisclosed sum of money and a box of old lures?
> 
> What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
> 
> ...


Sometimes ya just gotta wonder about the gene pool......hmmm! :headknock


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

this is a major part in why i don't keep fish anywere. not saying everyone should stop keeping fish but it really gets to you when you respect the marine wildlife and then see this.


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

no visible fish but they talk about all the fish about to float up.....truly sad!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Aces Full said:


> FYI Below is a link to some information specifically about the rig removal...in the plan, they recognize that they are going to kill and stun fish...
> 
> http://www.gomr.boemre.gov/PI/PDFImages/PLANS/30/31632.pdf
> 
> ...


Somebody might want to make these guys aware of that!


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Explosions*

What are they doing , trying to blow off the legs so they sink - or what?


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea let's create such outrageous method of removing these platforms to save the fish, so that way the price to remove these platforms doubles. Yea and that way when we fill up our boats we pay at least 6.00 a gallon to go fish platforms that if it was not for their existence the number of fish available would be cut in half. While were at it we need to look at the way they catch them cigar minnows and ballyhoo. I know we could up the price we pay for them if we kill them in a more humane way. And that pic of the boat crew cleaning fish, all I can say is at least they didn't go to waste. I would rather see that than a picture of fish just bloated & floating&#8230;.You gotta give a little to get a little


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

This is exactly what I am talking about. Listen they can just leave the rigs alone and assign ZERO Liability status to it ( ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK type deal) or just cut the rigs legs with torches and let it topple over and rest on the bottom. We have given for years at the pumps already, it is time the oil companies give back. I am tired and I am running out of Vaseline these guys make BILLIONS and they get TAX cuts WHAT IS THAT ALL ABOUT??? If I go out there right now and kill Snapper I am going to pay a fine and or get put in jail, these guys do it and people like you say "ah it is alright we have to give a little" these guys have been doing this for years and no where I can find they have not payed for the killing of these fish or destruction of habitat. Everyone one needs to be treated fairly what is good for me is good for you if a law was broken. C'mon man yellow tails (cigar minnows) used to be 5 bucks a box, check that out!!! Arthritis is acting up I Am OUT!!! FISH ON!!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

PS: Oil companies doing things the CHEAP way are exactly what caused a few million barrels of oil to be dumped into the Gulf. That is right, nobody wanted to shut down and fix the BOP!!! Laziness and greed!! Oh ya and through in stupidity!!! FISH ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

I would love to see the rigs in Texas waters be pulled into the "Rigs to Reefs" program more often. Location could be noted very easily and artificial reefs would bring great reef fishing and diving in more places. 

Cut em lay em over and not worry about any liability. JMO


----------



## NoPromises (Jul 20, 2010)

*Alternate Method of Demolition*

I am no expert in underwater demolition, but the collateral damage from dynamite seems totally unacceptable. I did a little research and found a company that "decommissions" offshore platforms using cutting technology. This does not address the issue of whether the structures should or should not be removed at all, but it at least seems to be an alternative to the carnage shown in the pics above.

http://www.bluegrassbit.com/services/offshore/underwater_metal_cutting

I am not endorsing this company and know nothing about their operations other than what they claim in the website. I am sure there are other companies that do the same thing.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 12, 2009)

TPWD says it receives 50% of the cost saved when rigs are converted to reef habitat, so as I understand it, and I may be wrong, there are cost savings in converting a rig to a reef over complete removal. 

If that is the case, then you have to wonder why more rigs are not converted to reef habitat. It would be cheaper to the rig owner, provide reef habitat, and generally be a win-win all around.


----------



## NoPromises (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is a YouTube link showing several rig demolitions. Don't think any of the fish survived these blasts.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Been there, seen that. It's an interesting process.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.619789,-95.086706


----------



## perryo (Nov 15, 2006)

Not only are there millions of fish being killed, I have seen a few dead sea turtles as well. Why cant we use the endangered species act to protect these man made reefs?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder if that rig-killer barge will be out again after this weekend's rough weather...


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

It was just out in the Eugene Island area a few days ago when I was out there. If your talking about the large A frame lift barge, I think there are only 2 of those in the gulf. We fly turtle watches around platforms being removed regularly. believe it or not, the oil company and everyone involved do put an honest effort into trying to make sure there are no turtles or dolphins


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

PhilD said:


> TPWD says it receives 50% of the cost saved when rigs are converted to reef habitat, so as I understand it, and I may be wrong, there are cost savings in converting a rig to a reef over complete removal.
> 
> If that is the case, then you have to wonder why more rigs are not converted to reef habitat. It would be cheaper to the rig owner, provide reef habitat, and generally be a win-win all around.


PhilD you are absolutely right! The only problemis BOEMRE will only release so many permits for artificial reef habitat permits and there are many more rigs than permits available.....


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

NoPromises said:


> I am no expert in underwater demolition, but the collateral damage from dynamite seems totally unacceptable. I did a little research and found a company that "decommissions" offshore platforms using cutting technology. This does not address the issue of whether the structures should or should not be removed at all, but it at least seems to be an alternative to the carnage shown in the pics above.
> 
> http://www.bluegrassbit.com/services/offshore/underwater_metal_cutting
> 
> I am not endorsing this company and know nothing about their operations other than what they claim in the website. I am sure there are other companies that do the same thing.


NoPromises- there are definitely other technologies like diamond wire saws and ICT (Internal Cutting Tools) which can be deployed.....the only problem is they take much more time and money. This is why dynamiting will never be illegal as a removal application. Oil and gas companies have much better lobbyists than the lowly recreational fisherman!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> I wonder if that rig-killer barge will be out again after this weekend's rough weather...


Is this the rig killer barge you're talking about? If so it is the VB 10,000 from Versabar and an amazing piece of engineering......


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*BOEMRE*



Miles2Fish said:


> PhilD you are absolutely right! The only problemis BOEMRE will only release so many permits for artificial reef habitat permits and there are many more rigs than permits available.....


BOEMRE is not responsible for issuing permits for artificial reef sites - that responsibility lies with the USACE and the state agencies such as TPWD and GLO here in Texas.

While the intention of placing the oil platforms was meant to be temporary, the unintended result of the existence of the thousands of oil platforms in the Gulf is the largest de facto artificial reefing system in the world. That cannot be denied. And, as in the case of artificial reefs, yes, initially they are an artificial substrate for reef growth that in time becomes a NATURAL REEF. Even if the metal structure implodes upon itself, the resulting mass resting on the bottom would be considered a great reef.

The ecosystems created by the oil platforms are in large part, in my opinion, Essential Fish Habitat and should be given the same sort of protection as other EFH across the Gulf.

The BOEMRE rep, when I asked him about this a couple of weeks ago in Austin, said that they do EFH analysis on each rig before they are taken down. I then asked how many rigs were *NOT* taken down due to that analysis.

His reply: *NONE.*

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Anybody see the rig-killer barge operation this past weekend? The weather was calm enough for everyone to fish offshore....


----------



## MadHatter84 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been part of the demolition process before. Used to be a commercial diver in the GOM. While very detrimental to a fish population habit'ing a rig, they're are other alternatives. Essentially, what holds the rig in place is steel pipe or "piles" that are driven down inside the legs of the platform. Once they need to be removed, explosives are used 95% of the time, which go down past the mudline inside the piles of the platform legs, and are blown from the inside out. Thus when you remove the platform, there's no traces left.


----------



## MadHatter84 (Aug 30, 2011)

Then, the rig is either cut down, sent in for re-furbishing or moved to deeper waters to be made into an artificial reef(which I have seen before). The deal is, it costs the contracting removal company more to transport it to deeper waters and the costs are passed onto the oil company requesting the work. As opposed to being a quicker method of cutting it up, or welding it to a material barge to be sent in....


----------



## MadHatter84 (Aug 30, 2011)

As for the alternatives, they can use water jets, diamond saws or underwater arc gouging methods to remove the platform, but these are more costly and time consuming to the client and that's why they oppose the use of those methods and settle for blasting the rig. Production over protection so to speak...


----------



## MadHatter84 (Aug 30, 2011)

I can say that, although they do kill alot of fish due to the implosion shock the fish receive, NOAA is very VERY adamant about not killing sea turtles or other endangered species. They've gone for days before letting a demo barge blast a rig because a sea turtle swam into the blast zone. And the sea turtle or other endangered species cannot be removed by human methods. It has to leave on it's own. And as being part of a dive crew, we are requested to do post and pre turtle dive sweeps to ensure the demo barges compliance with NOAA....


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

hilton said:


> BOEMRE is not responsible for issuing permits for artificial reef sites - that responsibility lies with the USACE and the state agencies such as TPWD and GLO here in Texas.
> 
> While the intention of placing the oil platforms was meant to be temporary, the unintended result of the existence of the thousands of oil platforms in the Gulf is the largest de facto artificial reefing system in the world. That cannot be denied. And, as in the case of artificial reefs, yes, initially they are an artificial substrate for reef growth that in time becomes a NATURAL REEF. Even if the metal structure implodes upon itself, the resulting mass resting on the bottom would be considered a great reef.
> 
> ...


Sorry I meant EFH permit not artificial reef permits. I am all for leaving them in place and I hope John Hoffman has a lot of success with the Save the Blue liability trust. This is the best idea I have heard for a sensible resolution for both the rig owners, fisherman and fish habitat.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Best of luck to you guys I fully support you all. Its a shame guys my age, as well as myself, have to see our offshore resources diminish like this. I hope not only for great offshore fishing to be around when I have kids but when my kids have kids as well..


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

This came in email today. Something positive

Vitter takes important step in protecting vital Gulf habitat
_CCA applauds Louisiana senatorfor effort to avert rig removals_
​_HOUSTON__, TX_ - Coastal Conservation Association is applauding Sen. David Vitter (R-La) for legislation filed today that will prevent rigs and other structures from being summarily removed from the Gulf of Mexico.
In a knee-jerk response to the Gulf oil spill, the U.S. Department of Interior issued a directive in October of 2010 ordering that all non-producing rigs be plugged and any remaining structure removed within five years of the issuance of that directive. Sen. Vitter's Rigs to Reefs Habitat Protection Act of 2011 seeks to allow those structures to remain in the Gulf as vibrant artificial reefs.
"More than ever we need to create habitat for marine life in the Gulf, not dispose of it," said Sen. Vitter. "These idle rigs are serving a valuable purpose by supporting our fisheries, and it just doesn't make sense to remove them. I appreciate the Coastal Conservation Association for bringing this issue to my attention so we can reach a reasonable outcome that benefits the fish and the fishermen."
"The structures are generally regarded as the largest man-made artificial reef in the world, providing habitat to dozens of species of fish and marine life, many of which are structure-dependent," said Chester Brewer, chairman of CCA's National Government Relations Committee. "Sen. Vitter, like all fishermen, realizes the critical connection between habitat and healthy fisheries, and we are grateful for his efforts to have those structures stay in the water as habitat and as popular fishing destinations for recreational anglers."
There are approximately 3,500 offshore structures in the Gulf of Mexico and the directive, known as the Idle Iron Policy, would impact roughly 650 structures that have not produced oil or gas within five years of the directive issue date of Oct. 15, 2010.
"If nothing is done, a tremendous amount of habitat will be lost and the negative impact would be massive," said Brewer. "In the aftermath of the oil spill disaster, it is understandable that the federal government felt the need to be seen taking action, but this directive could create far more problems than it solves. Sen. Vitter's legislation serves as a reasonable approach to address the Administration's concerns while maintaining this vital habitat."
The Rigs to Reefs Habitat Protection Act would not allow platforms to be removed until an assessment has been completed to determine whether there are coral populations or other protected species in the vicinity of the platform, and to identify any species that have recreational or commercial value. If it is determined that there is a substantial reef ecosystem around the structure, the decommissioning of the platform will be halted until it can be determined that removing it would not harm the reef ecosystem.
The Act further states that companies are exempt from the requirement to remove platforms from the marine environment as long as the owner commits to converting the platform into an artificial reef either by initiating discussions with applicable state governments regarding potential sites for the artificial reef or by taking steps to provide for "reefing in place."
For reefing in place, the Act outlines several steps that must be taken, including removal of the top decks, maintaining an anode system and navigation aids, and paying into a Reef Maintenance Fund created by the Act. The Reef Maintenance Fund is to be available without fiscal year limitation and not subject to appropriation, for the maintenance of artificial reefs established under this program.
"This is a well thought-out solution that works for everyone, but most importantly it works best for the marine environment," said Brewer. "We look forward to working with Sen. Vitter and with Congress to get this bill passed as quickly as possible and keep those platforms in the Gulf as vital artificial reefs."


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

going in to Port A 3 days ago. It went back out today. I had no idea what it was but was told today what it probably is . . .


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> PS: Oil companies doing things the CHEAP way are exactly what caused a few million barrels of oil to be dumped into the Gulf. That is right, nobody wanted to shut down and fix the BOP!!! Laziness and greed!! Oh ya and through in stupidity!!! FISH ON!!!!!!!!


 I love it when uninformed idiots run their mouths about stuff they dont know anything about.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

PhilD said:


> TPWD says it receives 50% of the cost saved when rigs are converted to reef habitat, so as I understand it, and I may be wrong, there are cost savings in converting a rig to a reef over complete removal.
> 
> If that is the case, then you have to wonder why more rigs are not converted to reef habitat. It would be cheaper to the rig owner, provide reef habitat, and generally be a win-win all around.


Sometimes there is a cost savings and sometimes there isnt. Sometimes using dynamite is the only way to get it out before your dead line which is 365 day after stopping production. When reefing is the best option thats what the oil companies do. There is a comity made up of reps from most of the majors working with the dept of interior to come up with a solution. Dont forget. Oil companies are people and a lot of those people fish.


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> PS: Oil companies doing things the CHEAP way are exactly what caused a few million barrels of oil to be dumped into the Gulf. That is right, nobody wanted to shut down and fix the BOP!!! Laziness and greed!! Oh ya and through in stupidity!!! FISH ON!!!!!!!!


I'd love for you to include a citation. 
Anything to prove these general beliefs you hold.
It's too bad we aren't as smart as you ex boat captain.
You, sir, just ****** on the grave of all those that lost their lives that day.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

So, do all these dead snapper count towards the recreational quota?


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

justhookit said:


> going in to Port A 3 days ago. It went back out today. I had no idea what it was but was told today what it probably is . . .


I saw that too, what is it?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

justhookit said:


> going in to Port A 3 days ago. It went back out today. I had no idea what it was but was told today what it probably is . . .


This is the VB 10,000 heavy lift system. Amazing piece of engineering. Learn more here... http://www.vbar.com/versabartoday/index102010.php


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Not sure if that big lift rig is needed to lift a small section of a Gulf platform, after the tops have been cut off. At least in shallower water. Maybe so. It looks like the state water platforms are being left there indefinitely. I fished some last week off Matagorda Island that were in the worst shape I've ever seen. Solid rust. An 8-foot section of catwalk almost above us was hanging by one thread, ready to fall with the next gust of wind. 

Anybody shoot any more pictures of rig removal?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> I have some from last year but only shows the fish floating...thousands of them. dont have the actual dynamite blowing up, but a crewboat came over to the rig i was fishing and told us to come get some snapper.
> 
> The quality of pics is pretty good.
> 
> ...


WOW!!
​


----------



## tugdriver (Mar 18, 2010)

I passed inbound SW Pass @ 0730 this AM, 1.5 miles east of the Sea bouy a platform is in the process of being taken down, looks like they will be ready to blow the legs at anytime. Maybe a 2cooler from the Venice area could check it out, I know for a fact that that perticular platform is loaded with Red Snapper


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Anybody see any dynamite action off Venice or Texas last week?


----------



## Reefbuilder (Jun 13, 2011)

Platform removal is federally mandated and necessary. If you don't like it write your congressman. Trust me the oil and gas companies would love to leave them. Platform removal costs millions of dollars per platform and is pure overhead. But remember, before you write your congressman, you might want to include reclamation laws that govern coal mining and timber harvesting as they fall under the same umbrella. Fish are killed in the removal of these structures. It sucks but it


----------

